
AI for playing (and winning) in Dark Souls PvP - smcgivern
https://github.com/metal-crow/Dark-Souls-PvP-AI
======
smcgivern
A pastebinned version of WRITEUP.txt (for word-wrap):
[http://pastebin.com/FnwmPYUD](http://pastebin.com/FnwmPYUD)

